# Wimbley after the bath (picture)



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been trying to post all of my Wimbley pictures in one thread (Wimbley's Latest Poses-http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6459) but this is seriously the cutest picture I've ever taken of him so I felt it deserved its own thread! AHHHHHHH!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

All I can say is: aawwww!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Awwwwwww is right! What a great picture, he`s adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute overload


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

That's way too adorable!! :lol:


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Awwww! I got a picture like that of Pepper recently, they're so cute when they're right out of the tub.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwww! What a precious baby!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

THIS IS SO CUTE!! I love Wimbley's coloring and his little face is just too adorable! Great photo!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is too adorable, I love it


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a sweet baby!


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Awhhh omg! That is sosoososo cute<3
My Nugget is a squirmerrr so me getting a picture like that is nearly impossible ahah


----------

